# Where to get bright, weird lipstick colors?!



## swaly (Feb 15, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can get fairly good-quality lipstick in all kinds of bright and exciting colors? My past favorites have included NARS' Schiap (bright bright shocking pink), MAC's Lady Danger (almost fluorescent orange-red), MAC's Up the Amp (purple). I want something crazy...really bright purple, blue, glitter, etc. I would've thought Hard Candy or Urban Decay or some brand like that would make those kinds of colors (I have a vague recollection that they used to, like, ten years ago), but I can't find them anywhere! Suggestions?


----------



## neverfadetogray (Feb 15, 2007)

mac also has morange (bright orange) and cyber (almost-black purple.)  make up for ever has flourescent orange, flourescent orange pink, black, gold, and pearly black blue...i'm not really into those kinds of lipstick colors but those are the ones i know of.   hope that helps at least a little bit!  if you have pigments, you could also mix those with clear gloss to get the colors you want.


----------



## claresauntie (Feb 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *neverfadetogray* 

 
_  if you have pigments, you could also mix those with clear gloss to get the colors you want._

 
Took the words right outta my mouth!


----------



## Ella_ (Feb 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *neverfadetogray* 

 
_  if you have pigments, you could also mix those with clear gloss to get the colors you want._

 
Yep. And there are also lip mixes. I have a few, orange, copper, fuschia and I think a blue somewhere. And theyre soo bright and pigmented - they actually stain a little. You can get a clear gloss lipmix and a violet irridecent one as well.

Lipmix + pigments = awesome fun making custom lippies.


----------



## swaly (Feb 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *neverfadetogray* 

 
_mac also has morange (bright orange) and cyber (almost-black purple.)  make up for ever has flourescent orange, flourescent orange pink, black, gold, and pearly black blue...i'm not really into those kinds of lipstick colors but those are the ones i know of.   hope that helps at least a little bit!  if you have pigments, you could also mix those with clear gloss to get the colors you want._

 
would you happen to know if mufe's fluorescent orange is significantly fluorescent-er than mac's morange? thank you!


----------



## Artemis (Feb 16, 2007)

Try Urban decay. I seen some of their products and they have some really crazy colors.


----------



## lia_matos (Feb 16, 2007)

I'd say that Manic Panic has some bright and weird colors. I once saw a girl wearing a green lipstick (but it looked good on her, in a weird way, but still nice)


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Feb 16, 2007)

MAC Zandra l/s is bright bubblegum pink, its weird lol at one point MAC had a black l/s


----------



## neverfadetogray (Feb 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *swaly* 

 
_would you happen to know if mufe's fluorescent orange is significantly fluorescent-er than mac's morange? thank you!_

 
my guess would be that morange is the brighter one, but i can't say for sure, sorry!  i've swatched morange on my hand but i've never swatched make up for ever's orange...i've only seen it in the tube.  morange is EXTREMELY bright, though. :] (http://legacycollection.org/mac/v/sw...range.jpg.html)


----------



## L281173 (Feb 21, 2007)

For odd lipcolors, one great site is http://www.amphigory.com


----------



## readyformycloseup (Feb 22, 2007)

ben nye makeup perhaps?


----------



## User49 (Apr 23, 2007)

Just wait for c shock to come out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think Nars do some crazy bright colours as well.


----------



## aggrolounge (Mar 18, 2009)

Bumping this ancient post. I've had a terrible time finding these x.x.


----------



## metal_romantic (May 20, 2009)

Graftobian


----------



## Tahti (May 20, 2009)

MAC make some bright/strange colours like Cyber (purpley black) or Morange (orange) Show Orchid (super bright pink).. Illamasqua make awesome coloured L/S's too.


----------

